

IFTTT support for Amazon Echo - medmunds
https://ifttt.com/amazon_alexa

======
medmunds
From Amazon's announcement email: "Many of you have asked to use Amazon Echo
and IFTTT together and, today, we're taking the first step forward — you can
now create IFTTT recipes using Echo's Shopping and To-do Lists".

